# looking for ride tommorow fri 11-26



## fish_0n (Nov 16, 2007)

im down here for thanksgiving with family and looks like they're going to destin for black friday. if anyone got an open spot let me know. i would love to go! will pay for my share plus more if your short on cash. thanks.

oh i forgot, im also free on saturday 11/27


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

The gulf marine forcast is 2to4 15mph or worse out to sunday only mabe big boats will go out in those sea.good luck.


----------

